# Nikon D80 blurred edges - help



## digitalSC (Apr 24, 2011)

i recently bought a used d80, using a AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm lens, everything on automatic. This shot was taken on a tripod, i am getting blurry corners mostly noticed bottom right or left on a lot of shots, a majority of them actually, using the tripod or handshots. My guess is the d80 body is having problems, but wanted other opinions. i also have a Nikkor 55-200 lens that is having the same problem on this camera. Any help/advise will be greatly appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 24, 2011)

To my eyes I see that the whole photo is OOF.


----------



## digitalSC (Apr 24, 2011)

So if the camera is set to auto focus, and i am half pressing the shutter button and it is beeping meaning that it is focused, what could be the other causes. I have had another d80 in the past, same shooting style and never had this problem not one time? The only difference in the other d80 i used was the lense was an 18-135mm i believe.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2011)

The top left and bottom right are both OOF.  Maybe there's an element in the lens that's out of kilter.


----------



## digitalSC (Apr 24, 2011)

Is that something i can check on myself or what? can you point me in the right direction? thanks so much!


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 24, 2011)

Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D80
Image Date: 2011-04-23 17:21:07 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 36.0mm (35mm equivalent: 54mm)
Aperture: f/5.3
Exposure Time: 0.0008 s (1/1250)
ISO equiv: 1250
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined

Your ISO is also on 1280 for absolutely no reason. You should try turning your shutter speed down, and shooting on f/8 or smaller. If the problem persists, it's probably a lens issue.


----------



## digitalSC (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the tips, i will keep posted after testing this out.


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2011)

digitalSC said:


> Is that something i can check on myself or what?


Sure, all you need to do is take the lens apart. Getting it back together so it's not in worse shape may be a trick, but.....

I agree the problem is the lens, not the D80.


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Your ISO is also on 1280 for absolutely no reason.


The reason the ISO was on 1280 was 



digitalSC said:


> i recently bought a used d80, using a AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm lens, *everything on automatic*.


 
Apparently, the OP still has some things to learn about how to do photography.


----------



## digitalSC (Apr 24, 2011)

What shall i look for once i have the lens apart? Thanks!


----------



## digitalSC (Apr 24, 2011)

I changed it to 1280 for this shot, in my research i read that possibly having the ISO higher would elliminate some blur, i only changed it trying to resolve the problems i was having..

Any YES, i have more than a few things to learn, don't we all?


----------



## CCericola (Apr 24, 2011)

um yeah. When you take the lens apart throw everything in the garbage because you just broke it.


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2011)

digitalSC said:


> I changed it to 1280 for this shot, in my research i read that possibly having the ISO higher would elliminate some blur,


Abandon that source of information, because ISO will not directly effect focus, but it can have an effect on the other 2 legs of the exposure triad, lens aperture and shutter speed, particularly by allowing a faster shutter speed.

With the camera on a good solid, steady, tripod, low shutter speed becomes virtually a non-issue.


----------



## trapaga7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd like to know what happened with your problem.

I have the SAME problem with a D3000  af-s nikkor 18-55 mm

I bought the camera a week ago, and I'm scared there's something wrong with the camera or the lens.

what did you end up doing?  what was the problem?

thanks !!


----------



## KmH (Jan 6, 2012)

The lens was the problem.

The OP has not returned to TPF since 04-25-2011 .


----------



## matoi (Jan 28, 2012)

We have a similar problem. D80 + lens 60/2.8 Macro Nikkor.
Check these images:

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0Bz...NTUyNi00YTFkLWIwNmItN2JiMTI4N2MxNDM3&hl=en_US

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0Bz...MjUxMy00MjQzLWFlZGYtMWU3Yzk5ZWMxMWQx&hl=en_US

The flat original taken at F8, 1/50sec. Lens produces perfect images when used on our other cameras (D700, D3).
The irregular / inconsistent blur, suggests the problem is not camera shake or shooting angle.

Any ideas what might be the cause for this trouble?

All the best,
m


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2012)

Get the D80 auto focus module re-calibrated.


----------



## matoi (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for reply, but that shot was taken with manual focusing. The crazy thing is the irregularity of the blur...


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2012)

I just love it when additional, pertinent information gets added after the fact, making an educated guess virtually impossible the first time around.

Make sure it's not user error, like the D80 viewfinder diopter being out of adjustment.

Good luck with your issue.


----------

